# online "clan"



## Drunken Corpse (22. September 2010)

moin, moin. da ich nun nach etlichem hin und her endlich eine breitbandverbindug besitze, zock ich nun auch online. aber alleine machts eben nur halb so viel spass.

darum meine frage: hat jemand nen "clan" oder ne gruppe welche ab und zu mal gemeinsam zocken und auch nen totalen noob (im mp) aufnehmen?
zurzeit hab ich cod5 was ich zocke.
wenn ja was zockt ihr, evtl hab ichs ja im schrank stehen^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## >ExX< (22. September 2010)

Hier ist nen Thread über einen Clan der  PCGHX Seite


----------



## Dunzen (22. September 2010)

was zockt man wohl online mit Freunden.......::?

WORLD of Warcraft natürlich^^


----------



## Drunken Corpse (23. September 2010)

> was zockt man wohl online mit Freunden.......::?
> 
> WORLD of Warcraft natürlich^^



türlich, wenn man zuviel kohle hat und nichts besseres zu tun hat

nebenbei die frage war ernst.

habe nämlich gesehen das es hier noch gar keinen COD 5 clan gibt

wenn jemand interesse hätte.... PN an mich^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## AMDman (23. September 2010)

es gibt menschen die COD 5 zocken??


xDD


----------



## Drunken Corpse (23. September 2010)

sagt der MW2-gamer...

mfg.: DC


----------

